# بالفيديو تحرش داخل الحدائق والمنتزهات اول ايام عيد الفطر 2012



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

كتب أحمد عبد الراضى ومحمد فهيم عبد الغفار

شهد محيط كورنيش النيل مساء اليوم إقبالا شديدا من مختلف الأعمار من الرجال والنساء والأطفال الذين حضروا للاستمتاع بأول أيام عيد الفطر المبارك وسط جو من الأغانى الشعبية التى ملأت الشاطئ والنهر معا، وعربات "الترمس" وهربا من حرارة الجو فى فترة الظهيرة، ولوحظ وجود تحرش جنسى كبير بالفتيات فى مختلف الأعمار سواء فى شوارع القاهرة المزدحمة أو على الكورنيش فى ظل تواجد أمنى ولكنه لم يسيطر على حالات التحرش إلا بعد بلاغ الوافدين لهم بأن هناك حالات تحرش وعند التحرى يكون قد لاذ المتحرش بالفرار خوفا من قبضة الأمن. 

وقامت اليوم السابع برصد جولة ليلية على الكورنيش، وبها انتهز الباعة الجائلون الحدائق العامة وقاموا بافتراش الكراسى وتحويلها إلى كافيهات ومقاه، وتزينت الكبارى العلوية بالقاهرة بمظاهر الزينة من قبل الباعة الذين وضعوا الكراسى للمارين من أجل التقاط أنفاسهم مع تناولهم بعض المشروبات، وهذا ما أكدته إحدى أصحاب المراسى خلال تجول اليوم السابع فى فترة الصباح قائلة "إنه بالتأكيد سيحدث إقبال كبير فى المساء لأن حرارة الجو تعيق الناس من السير والاستمتاع بالعيد.

كما شهد كورنيش النيل مئات من حالات التحرش الجنسى فى ظل غياب التواجد الأمنى الملحوظ، وأكد الأهالى أنهم اضطروا إلى البقاء فى منازلهم ومنع بناتهم من النزول للتنزه خوفاً من تعرضهن للأذى، وتركزت المعاكسات والتحرشات بين الشباب فى مراسى المراكب النيلية والمتنزهات المختلفة، ولم يفلح أفراد الشرطة المتواجدون فى الحديقة فى القبض على هؤلاء الصبية المتحرشين، بعد أن قاموا بمطاردتهم وتفريقهم بعيدا عن الفتيات.


*وقالت سيدة رفضت ذكر اسمها للاستغاثة مما يحدث، لا يوجد فرد أمن واحد على الكورنيش، والشباب يفعلون ما يريدون، ورحنا القسم علشان نعمل محضر فرد الضابط إيه اللى نزلك من بيتك؟ وعلى الرغم من أن ملابسها كانت ثقيلة ومحتشمة فلم يشفع لها ذلك من التعرض للتحرش حسب قولها. *

فى حين قال محمد جمال، إن قضاء عيد الفطر المبارك فى أحد المتنزهات سواء الخاصة أو العامة هو أحد سبل الترويح عن النفس فى ظل الظروف التى تشهدها البلاد فى الوقت الراهن من حالات التخبط السياسى والركود الاقتصادى والصراع بين القوى السياسية التى نشهدها يوميا فى وسائل الإعلام، وبالتالى عيد الفطر فرصة للخروج من معترك الحياة اليومى.

فى الوقت نفسه أكد أحد أصحاب المراسى، أن الكورنيش والمراكب تعتبر شيئا مهما لكثير من المصريين، لأن النيل هو حياتهم وسعادتهم وسط الجو الحار وبعيدا عن انقطاع الكهرباء المتواصل، ولا تكتمل سعادتهم بالأعياد إلا بالتنزه فى هذه المناطق، وأن هناك إقبالا شديدا وزحاما على المراكب لأنها فسحة ومتعة وقيمة الفسحة الواحدة بين 3 و5 جنيهات حسب المدة، وتميز هذا العيد بزيادة أعداد الشباب المقبلين على التنزه بشاطىء النيل من الجنسين، وقضى الكثيرون منهم أوقاتهم بين اللهو واللعب، أو تناول بعض الوجبات فى الحدائق المطلة على النهر الخالد. 

أما أصحاب الدراجات البخارية فكان لهم نصيب الأسد، حيث يقبل عليهم الشباب بشكل ملحوظ فضلا عن ركوب الخيل، والدواب التى يحقق أصحابها إيرادات كبيرة أيام الأعياد نتيجة إقبال إعداد كبيرة من الشباب عليها، وهو ما أعطى شعورا بالزحام لبعض الشيء، ومعهم عربات الحنطور التى خرجت على كبارى وحدائق ومتنزهات القاهرة. 

وفى محيط وسط القاهرة وبالتحديد شارع 26 يوليو هناك إقبال متوسط من المواطنين فى حين أنه قابل للزيادة فى فترات الليل المتأخرة، وسط تواجد مكثف من قبل رجال الامن الأمر الذى أدى إلى عدم وجود حالات تحرش جنسى، مشيرا إلى أن هناك انتشارا كبيرا من الباعة الجائلين التى انتشرت على الأرصفة. 

وعلى جانب آخر شهدت صالات العرض السينمائية إقبالا ضعيفا نظرا لارتفاع أسعار التذاكر التى شهدت زيادة فى بعض دور العرض إلى 25 جنيها، منها سينما مترو وميامى بوسط القاهرة، وذلك بخلاف العام السابق حيث كان سعر تذكرة حضور فيلم سينمائى لا تتجاوز 15 جنيها، وهذا ما أكده الحاضرون أمام صالات السينما. 

اليوم السابع

[YOUTUBE]KrVikzxyop4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oI4_wKz9lEA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mscwgg0bGdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## V mary (20 أغسطس 2012)

[FONT="Arial [B][U][CENTER] دي حاجة بقت تفرح والله 
فين الست ام ايمن تيجي تلم حبيبها شوية 
بدل مهم مبهديلن الدنيا [/CENTER][/U][/B]Narrow"][/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

*اغلب المتحرشين مفاعيص مكملوش 16 سنة !!! دة اللى هو المفروض لسة أطفال يعنى .. يعنى محدش فيهم عايز يتجوز و مزنوق و ظروفه مش مساعدة .. و البجاحة علنى !! .. فين كل واحد لسانه اطول منه دلوقتى يجى يقولك البنات هما السبب و الشباب تعبانة .. نبقى نسمع نفس حد فيهم بقا *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 أغسطس 2012)

من أمن العقاب أساء الأدب
لو علم المتحرش أيا ماكان أن يد العقاب ستطوله حتما لفكر مائة مرة قبل القدوم على فعلته المخزية
لكن يبقى على الفتيات العلم أن أفضل سياحة فى زمان الفتن هى فى البيوت


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

بيعاكسوا الصحفيه اللى بتصور والشيخ بيدافع عن اللى بيسب الدين واللى  بيصور فى اول فيديو  عاملى فيها مصلح اجتماعى والعيال الصغيرة  مستفردين بالنات اللى مش محترمه اللى ماشيين فى وسط حته  منيله بستين نيله وفى الاخر يقولك بيتحمرشوا بينا  عيال قلالات الادب  وتروح مكمله مشى هههههههه
هى دى مصر للى ميعرفهاش


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اغلب المتحرشين مفاعيص مكملوش 16 سنة !!! دة اللى هو المفروض لسة أطفال يعنى .. يعنى محدش فيهم عايز يتجوز و مزنوق و ظروفه مش مساعدة .. و البجاحة علنى !! .. فين كل واحد لسانه اطول منه دلوقتى يجى يقولك البنات هما السبب و الشباب تعبانة .. نبقى نسمع نفس حد فيهم بقا *


اغلب المتحرش بهن فى نفس السن 
ومع ذلك بيكملوا فى الطريق اللى بيتحرشوا بيهم فيه  
مع ان الناحية التانيه من الكورنيش  موجوده وفاضيه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2012)

*اعزروهم اصله حلال  ان مسلم يتحرش بمسلمة لكن لو مسيحى ده يتقطع هو مفيش راجل فى البلد ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين الناس اللى بتفتح جعارتها اسلاميه اسلاميه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا مش متشطرين الا على المسيحيين وبس بسبب الغل والحقد اللى قى قلوبهم؟
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أغسطس 2012)

هذا هو اسلامهم ربنا موجود


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لكن يبقى على الفتيات العلم أن أفضل سياحة فى زمان الفتن هى فى البيوت



*طيب لو مش زمن الفتن، اين افضل سياحة للفتيات؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2012)

*قعدوا يقولوا ان  فى اعيادنا لما بتطفى النور فى الكنيسة فى عيد القيامة ولاتبقى الا انوار  الشموع اننا بنعمل تيت تيت فى الضلمة لحد ماترد كلامهم عليهم وبقى التيت  تيت بيحصل فى اعيادهم فى وضح النهار وعلى عينك ياتاجر.
الهم لاشماته.
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان
التحرش ليس له علاقة بأعياد ولا بغيره !

ولاحتى بالأديان !
باختصار على أى حال
الموضوع له علاقة بالانفلات الأخلاقى العام المستشرى فى المجتمع

الحل هو تشنيع الفعل وتفعيل العقوبة فورا
بغير ذلك 
فسترى المزيد بل قد ترى وتسمع الاشنع
لأنه كما يقال
من أمن العقاب أسا ء الأدب


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

انا مع الاخ ياسر
لو كان المجتمع يرفض الظاهرة ولا يبرر للمجرم فعلته بمررات ذكورية متخلفة لأختلف الأمر
لو كل متحرش ايقن انه سيجنى نتيجة افعاله على المستوى الاجتماعى والقانونى لفكر الف مرة قبل ان يقدم على فعلته
لكن للأسف المجتمع المتخلف بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر يشجع المتحرشين على التمادى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اغلب المتحرش بهن فى نفس السن
> ومع ذلك بيكملوا فى الطريق اللى بيتحرشوا بيهم فيه
> مع ان الناحية التانيه من الكورنيش  موجوده وفاضيه



*عندك حق هما شايفيين ان فيه هنا تحرش و سعداء بالموقف ان كل كلب يمد ايده او اى حتة فى جسمه عليهم 

انت زى الفل .. استمر :act23:*


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عندك حق هما شايفيين ان فيه هنا تحرش و سعداء بالموقف ان كل كلب يمد ايده او اى حتة فى جسمه عليهم
> 
> انت زى الفل .. استمر :act23:*


هتصدقى لو قولتلك اه 
واضح انك مش بتنزلى شوارع المحروسه وتلفى وتعيشي مع الناس


----------



## Eva Maria (20 أغسطس 2012)

*ولماذا لا نجد هذه التصرفات في الغرب الفاجر ؟
*


----------



## Eva Maria (20 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان
> التحرش ليس له علاقة بأعياد ولا بغيره !
> 
> ولاحتى بالأديان !
> ...



*يا ياسر
في دينك المرأة تتحمل مسؤولية هذه الافعال أيضاً لو انها لا ترتدي الحجاب ولانها خرجت بدون محرم 

هل نسيت أم أيمن وأقوالها  بالغاء قانون التحرش الجنسي لان المسؤولية تقع على المرأة؟

أعتقد أن الاسلام يتحمل مسؤولية كبيرة عن هذه التصرفات التي قلما نجدها في مجتمعات أخرى فعندما يحمل المجتمع المراة مسؤولية هذه الافعال تكون فريسة سهلة للذئاب الجائعة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هتصدقى لو قولتلك اه
> واضح انك مش بتنزلى شوارع المحروسه وتلفى وتعيشي مع الناس



*هتصدق لو قولتلك انك متعرفش اى حاجة عن نفسية البنت ؟؟ **مش محتاجة الف فى شوارع انت اللى محتاج تفهم البنات بتفكر ازاى .. ممكن لو محرومة من الكلام الحلو يفرحها كلمة قمر عسل صاروخ .. لكن مد الايد و التحرش مفيش كلبة بلدى تقبل بيه مش بنت .. *



Eva Maria قال:


> *ولماذا لا نجد هذه التصرفات في الغرب الفاجر ؟
> *



*عشان عندهم منتهى الفُجر ببساطة و هى الحرية و التفكير بمنطق و عقلانية .. معندهمش حد اتربى على ان البنت بيتقالها يا حتة و كانها حتة لحمة تتنهش .. اه هما شهوانيين و بيحبو العلاقات و عايشينها طول و عرض بس محدش بيتعدى حدوده على التانى ولا حد بيعمل حاجة بغير رضا الطرف التانى ... مشوفتيش فُجر اكتر من كدة ؟؟ *


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هتصدق لو قولتلك انك متعرفش اى حاجة عن نفسية البنت ؟؟ **مش محتاجة الف فى شوارع انت اللى محتاج تفهم البنات بتفكر ازاى .. ممكن لو محرومة من الكلام الحلو يفرحها كلمة قمر عسل صاروخ .. لكن مد الايد و التحرش مفيش كلبة بلدى تقبل بيه مش بنت .. *
> 
> 
> 
> *عشان عندهم منتهى الفُجر ببساطة و هى الحرية و التفكير بمنطق و عقلانية .. معندهمش حد اتربى على ان البنت بيتقالها يا حتة و كانها حتة لحمة تتنهش .. اه هما شهوانيين و بيحبو العلاقات و عايشينها طول و عرض بس محدش بيتعدى حدوده على التانى ولا حد بيعمل حاجة بغير رضا الطرف التانى ... مشوفتيش فُجر اكتر من كدة ؟؟ *


مش بقولك متعرفيش بنات المحروسه 
مالهاش اى علاقة بنفسيه البنت اللى انا اقصدها واللى  منتشرة على كورنيش التحرير والمعادى لغايه كورنيش المظلات
البنات اللى بتركب المراكب ام 2 جنيه الفرد  علشان تخش ترقص فيها ببلاش  علشان  الشباب يتفرجوا ويا هناها  لو ولد نزل رقص قدامها  بس يكون جاى على هواها 
مع الاسف فى بلدى الكلاب البلدى كتروا اوى فى المناطق اللى  بيصوروا منها الافاضل 
وهيتبقى سؤال البنت بعد التحرش لفت قالت يا حيوان  وراحت مكملة فى طريقها وسط شلة الشباب  مع انه فيه ناحية تانيه فاضيه  لا فيها شباب ولا معاكسات ولا تحرش 
تفتكرى ليه ؟؟


----------



## grges monir (20 أغسطس 2012)

مظاهر همجية لاتنتهى فىكل عيد
يجب ان يكون هناك رادع قوى لهذة  الهمجية والا لن تجد اى نتيجة  تذكر


----------



## چاكس (20 أغسطس 2012)

هذه هى النتيجة التى ستتطور فى المستقبل القريب نتيجه الحكم الاسلامى للبلد .. فالاسلام و على عكس ما يدعى المسلمين لا ينظر الى الفتاة او المرأة الا لجسدها فقط .
فالمرأة فى الاسلام خلقت لتمارس الجنس فقط .. هذا هو دورها .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أغسطس 2012)

ومن قال الغرب مافيه تحرش؟ الا فيه تحرش وقتل واغتصاب مثلهم مثل الشرق مافيه ناس ملائكه ولكن فيه قوانين مشدده وتطبق ومطلوب تطبيق القوانين عشان يرتدع اللي اهله ماعرفو يربوه او اللي ماعنده وزاع ديني يمنعه.. البنات اذا ماشيه ملط  او لابسه حتى مو من حق الرجل يتحرش فيها لانها كذا هو بامكانه يغظ نظره ويتوكل على الله يمشي في دربه اذا هي مأموره انها تتحجب فهو ايضا مأمور عن يغض بصره... 
والاهم هو العقوبه لازم يتعاقبون.. نحن في الامارات ما وصل تحرش لدرجة ملامسه ولكن كان مقتصر على المعاكسات الكلاميه قامت الحكومه من زمان طلعت قانون ينص على ان اي معاكس اماراتي يقبض عليه يتم نشر صورته واسمه ثلاثي في الجريده وينفضح بين خلق ويسجن ثلاثة اشهر.. واذا كان غير اماراتي نفس شئ  ينشر صورته ويسجن.. واذا كرروها الاماراتي يسجن سنه ويدفع ستين الف درهم والغير اماراتي اذا كررها يتوكل على بلده مع سلامه.. والحمد الله صارت المولات احلى واجمل اهم شئ تطبيق العقوبات على البشر ذا اللي يخوفهم ويردعهم..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

*اغلب البنات اللي في الفيديو
خصوصا الفيديو الاول عجبهم قوي التحرش
والعكسري بيقلها روحي الناحيه التانيه من الكورنيش عشان فاضيه
وهي مش راضيه وعجبها التحرش وعجبها لمه شويه عيال تافهه حوليها
وبعدين ده بقي الطبيعي في العيد الصغير او الكبير واتعودنا ع كده
وهتفضل ازمه الأخلاق موجوده في البلد​*


----------

